

Snow and Tell: Snow Informing How We Use Public Space - julesvd
http://blog.publicbikes.com/2015/01/snow-tell-snow-informing-how-we-use-public-space/

======
dalke
This is mostly an extract and link to the much more detailed article at
[http://thisoldcity.com/advocacy/photos-what-snow-tells-us-
ab...](http://thisoldcity.com/advocacy/photos-what-snow-tells-us-about-
creating-better-public-spaces-e-passyunk-avenue) , last updated 04 February
2014 .

There were 192 HN comments on the original article, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7206637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7206637)
.

